# Kingsnake Genetics ??



## mandarinire (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have two Californian kingsnakes. I am wondering, if i breed these guys together what will the offspring look like ? 50/50 chance of the parents genetics or a new morph ?

The first picture is (I think) an Albino Banana californian kingsnake:










The second is (I think) an Albino Striped Banana californian kingsnake:










If i am wrong about the names of these guys can you also let me know,
Thanks everyone.

:notworthy:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Both of those two are striped albino Calis - so you'd expect more striped albino California Kings.


----------

